# Construction Experience



## 2WiredUp (Nov 29, 2019)

So a few weeks ago I filled out an IBEW local 375 application to be a residential wireman apprentice. On the application, and sample interview questions, they seem to ask a lot about if you have any construction experience. 

So, since you have to wait a couple months to 2 years after a successful interview to get an apprenticeship if they need an apprentice. Will getting a job in construction as a helper until my interview and until my apprenticeship improve my chances of getting in the apprenticeship?

And also am I more likely to get into a union apprenticeship earlier since electricians are more in need now? Especially since a lot of electricians are retiring soon?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

2WiredUp said:


> So a few weeks ago I filled out an IBEW local 375 application to be a residential wireman apprentice. On the application, and sample interview questions, they seem to ask a lot about if you have any construction experience.
> 
> So, since you have to wait a couple months to 2 years after a successful interview to get an apprenticeship if they need an apprentice. Will getting a job in construction as a helper until my interview and until my apprenticeship improve my chances of getting in the apprenticeship?
> 
> And also am I more likely to get into a union apprenticeship earlier since electricians are more in need now? Especially since a lot of electricians are retiring soon?


Wishful thinking kid, I'll be sticking around here for at least another fifty years....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you can get a job as a construction helper, do it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @2WiredUp!

Apply to every electrical company and contractor in your area and see what you can get to gain some experience.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

So, I take it you don't have any construction experience. Do you have any electrical experience? Have you considered the CW/CE program at your local?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

2WiredUp said:


> So a few weeks ago I filled out an IBEW local 375 application to be a residential wireman apprentice. On the application, and sample interview questions, they seem to ask a lot about if you have any construction experience.
> 
> So, since you have to wait a couple months to 2 years after a successful interview to get an apprenticeship if they need an apprentice. Will getting a job in construction as a helper until my interview and until my apprenticeship improve my chances of getting in the apprenticeship?
> 
> And also am I more likely to get into a union apprenticeship earlier since electricians are more in need now? Especially since a lot of electricians are retiring soon?


You are being screened.
You don't want to lie. 
We have had all levels of experienced electricians come out of the hall. Some have no experience, some ae second career folks
The best we can hope for out of a green apprentice is that they are mechanically inclined and are an attentive worker.
Its an accepted liability for an employer to have a person with zero safety knowledge. 
Construction projects are by definition are not as people-friendly as a finished building. Our injuries are typically being crushed or falling.
We mitigate those risks by situation awareness that comes with experience and proper PPE.
Construction experience is more keeping safe on a job site. No one expects you to show up as an experienced electrician on day one.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I hired a guy temporarily as a helper. He had a summer job building fences and decks. He was amazing; very good with his hands and power tools. I showed him basic tasks like terminating boxes once and he knew how to do it. I got him a job with a big EC after we finished up.

Even something as simple as building fences looks good on a resume. Electrical knowledge can be taught on the job after he’s hired.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I hired a guy temporarily as a helper. He had a summer job building fences and decks. He was amazing; very good with his hands and power tools. I showed him basic tasks like terminating boxes once and he knew how to do it. I got him a job with a big EC after we finished up.
> 
> Even something as simple as building fences looks good on a resume. Electrical knowledge can be taught on the job after he’s hired.



Agreed!

Some guys just watching them try and use linemans or an impact is painful.

The sound of my ex wife trying to use a drywall gun was torture....


----------

